# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Google và NASA công bố hình ảnh vệ tinh thảm họa ở Nhật Bản

## YoeFlash

google và nasa đang công bố những hình ảnh chụp qua vệ tinh cho thấy mức độ tàn phá của trận động đất và sóng thần đã gây ra tuần rồi ở nhật bản. 
google đã phối hợp với geoeye, một công ty dữ liệu hình ảnh chụp qua vệ tinh, để đưa ra những hình ảnh của vùng bị ảnh hưởng ở nhật bản cho mọi người xem trong google earth hay google maps.
hình ảnh thiệt hại chụp trước và sau trận động đất ở nhật bản cho thấy mức tàn phá do sóng thần gây ra tuần rồi.
ryan falor, thành viên nhóm phản ứng khủng hoảng của google, trong một bài blog cuối tuần rồi cho biết, các hình ảnh này được công bố để trợ giúp các cơ quan đang nỗ lực cứu hộ.
ông falor viết, “chúng tôi hy vọng các hình ảnh vệ tinh được cập nhật mới này sẽ có ích cho các cơ quan cũng như tất cả mọi người đang theo dõi tình huống này để giúp minh họa mức độ thiệt hại. quý vị cũng có thể theo dõi qua liên kết @earthoutreach trên twitter để được cập nhật bản đồ và hình ảnh của chúng tôi”.



​tại nasa, các nhà khoa học sử dụng dụng cụ đo bức xạ quang phổ tạo hình nhiều góc (multi-angle imaging spectroradiometer) trên tàu vũ trụ terra, để cho thấy hình ảnh trước và sau sự tàn phá do sóng thần gây ra. hình ảnh của nasa cho thấy, sóng thần gây ra ngập lụt sâu vào đất liền đến hơn 4km từ bờ biển phía đông. các bãi cát trắng có thể thấy trong hình chụp trước trận sóng thần hiện giờ đã bị ngập đầy nước.
từ lúc trận động đất mạnh 9,0 độ richter xảy ra tại nhật bản hôm 11/3/2011, tiếp theo là sóng thần và sự cố hạt nhân đang đe dọa, con số tử vong đã chính thức lên đến khoảng 1.900 người và dự đoán sẽ còn tăng nhiều.
chính quyền nhật bản báo cáo đã tìm thấy khoảng 2.000 thi thể dọc bờ biển bị tàn phá nặng miyagi. theo nhật báo washington post, chỉ riêng trong thị trấn minamisanriku đã có hơn một nửa dân số trong 17.000 người được báo cáo mất tích.

----------


## anhhailua

thấy các số liệu về người chưa đc rõ ràng lắm

----------

